# Improved behavior for recording Tivo suggestions



## linkify (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm a long time Tivo owner: I've owned multiple Series ones and DirecTV units since 2000. A couple months ago I purchased a Series 3. For the most part it has the ease of use and functionality I love and expect from Tivo. There are two annoying differences:

1) Hitting play while fast forwarding doesn't end smoothly but "jerks" ahead a bit. This is extremely annoying when watching sports. I understand that this problem may have been fixed in version 8.3 (I'm still on 8.1 as of this post).

2) Auto recording of Tivo suggestions is *extremely* annoying as follows: 

Let's say I'm watching live TV and it's delayed a bit. On the other tuner Tivo starts recording a suggestion. Now a show I've scheduled starts. Tivo will pop up and ask me if I want to change the channel where I'm watching live tv or cancel the recording. Neither of these choices are what I want. I want Tivo to record what I've scheduled and let me keep watching live tv. I want Tivo to *cancel* the suggested recording but this option is not available to me.

It gets worse. I decide to do a work around: I choose "cancel" the recording. I pause live tv and flip to the tuner with the suggestion. I manually cancel this suggestion and, remaining on this tuner, bring up the guide, find the show I want recorded and choose it to record. After Tivo starts the recording guess what's happening? 

The requested recording has replaced the live tv show (dumping the buffer) and the tuner with the suggested recording is still showing the suggested show (though not recording it). 

This behavior may be intentional but it is really extremely annoying. I like having Tivo suggestions automatically record but am faced with a problem that may require me to disable it.

Owen


----------

